# Techno music playing randomly on laptop



## b.horvath (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi there,

It has been a couple of weeks now that i have Techno music playing randomly on my laptop. Once i mute the laptop, it is fine, however if i want to listen to soemthing or just have the sound turned on it comes on and off every 30min or so. I tried many anti-virus scans, but no luck.
I even tried a combination of programs of McAfee stinger, Ad-Aware, Trend Sysclean Package to run, which picked up a few warnings however the music is still there.
Do you have any idea as how to get rid of this?

Many Thanks,

b.horvath


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

McAfee Stinger and Sysclean are very lightweight minimal AV "mini-scanners". They're not really all that useful.

Take a look at this and run it. If it detects infections, please follow our HijackThis 5 Step Process and post a HijackThis log in our HijackThis Log Help board, where a member of security team will assist you further in cleaning your system.


----------



## b.horvath (Jul 11, 2008)

Many thanks,

However the online scanner Kaspersky did not find any viruses and the music is still comming on.
Any other ideas.

Thanks a bunch.

B.horvath


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please follow the instructions *here* (5 pages) and then post all the requested logs in a new thread *here* for the security analysts to look at. If you have any trouble running any of the scans, leave them and move onto the next.

The security forum is always busy, so please be patient and you will receive a reply as soon as possible. If you go to Thread Tools > Subscribe at the top of your new thread you will receive an email as soon as a reply is posted.


----------



## b.horvath (Jul 11, 2008)

Dear John Will,

I have been asked to carry out the Active Scan and then attach the result log to this forum. Please find attached the result and please let me know how i can get rid of the music played on my laptom randomly at various times of the day.
There is also a random advert pop up called: ad by campsky, which I also cant get rid of. I would much appreciate it if you could advise me with some solutions as I have tried everything in my power to get them removed and so far it was unsuccesful ;-(
Just in case I posted this on the wrong page I am posting it also to the HighJack This Log help.
Thank you very much in advance.
B.horvath


----------



## b.horvath (Jul 11, 2008)

deleted


----------

